#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Snapchat New Insight On the Return of Sports.

## Bhavya

The return of sports is a welcoming distraction for many people during the COVID 19 pandemic, and the new insights from Snapchat on Snapchatter discussion around the return of Sports underline the value of sports for youngsters. Have a look at the insights below.

----------

